# 48 gb on asus p6x58d-e board?



## Denny (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey guys!

For the last 5 years my DAW has been powered by an Asus P6X58D-E board, an i7 950 and 24 GB of RAM. Sadly I've often been hitting the RAM rooftop within the recent years, but to my surprise I've found a few sources online where users state that they've been able to install more RAM than officially supported by their mainboard.

Now I'm quite curious if there are any users here using the board I've specified and if they've been able to install above 24 GB. I've already considered replacing my workstation due to the insufficient amount of RAM, which is why an option to upgrade to 48 GB would really come in handy!

Any experiences with this?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 20, 2015)

The i7 950 also has a 24GB limit so I doubt it would work unless you've found people who've done it with that specific processor as well. My old computer was also limited to 24GB which is ultimately why I got a new computer (had more than enough processing power on the old one and the processor ended up being more of a side-grade).


----------



## Denny (Nov 20, 2015)

Note that even the i7-990x only supports 24 GB officially. I'm aware that both CPUs and boards are officially limited to this amount, but there are quite a few sources reporting it to be possible.

Here's one showing an 1366 board with an i7 930 running 48 GB for example.



And another...


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 20, 2015)

I have been running that exact motherboard with 48GB for two years - works as a charm. The thing is, the chipset supports 8GB RAM modules, but they weren't available at the time the motherboard was released - which is why it officially only supports 24GB.


----------



## Denny (Nov 20, 2015)

That's some fantastic news Johannes! 

Do you happen to remember the models of RAM modules you used? I'd most likely buy the same since you've been using them for such a long time without any problems. I'm barely able to express how happy I am to hear this!


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm using these (6x8GB modules):
http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-low-profile-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml16gx3m2a1600c10

It's important to me that you know that I have not done any hardware testing at all, nor have I used the computer as my main DAW. I just took the chance, smacked them into my PC, and the BIOS clearly shows 48GB. I haven't had any problems with it, but that being said I haven't really stress tested it.


----------



## Denny (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks so much Johannes! Let's hope this will help a lot of other users with this kind of setup! 

I'll order a full bank of these and stress test them through Memtest 86 a little next month. I'll post the results here when I'm done!


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 23, 2015)

You guys are kidding me... :o

I could've saved soo much money (2 years back) when I needed more RAM on my i7-930 build and thought 24GB was the limit. I bought a new Xeon E3-1230v2 PC with 32GB (also Corsair Vengeance) and used the i7-930 as secondary PC with VEP. I would've skipped that and simply upgraded my RAM to 48GB instead as it's still strong enough... bother :/

Interested what results you have when you're done


----------



## devastat (Nov 23, 2015)

I've also been able to successfully use 48GB RAM on my i7 920, altho only 24GB is officially supported. Gigabyte EX58-UD5 motherboard.


----------



## Denny (Nov 26, 2015)

Pretty much what I wanted to avoid, as a new setup would cost me at least 1000 bucks here. The Xeon board might be more future proof since you can upgrade to 8 cores and 64 GB if I'm not mistaken! 

Good to hear that this has been working with other boards as well!

Do you all use Vengeance RAM with the small, or larger heatspreader version? I used to have issues with naked RAM overheating when I filled six banks with it, the problem was gone when I installed larger heatspreaders onto it.


----------



## Jacked (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi guys, I was just thinking of doing the same upgrading the ram on my Gigabyte P6X58D-E. i7 CPU 930 @ 2.80

I've only got 6 gig of ram in there and was thinking of going 16 or 24 gig, 3x8 DDR3 for gaming as I thought that was the max. 

Oddly 3x kits seem rare now.

Few questions: 

1) I thought you could only use 3 of the 6 slots for one type of RAM on this board?

2) Does anyone know if 1866 MHz works with this motherboard?

3) Alternatively, seeing as everyone's moved to DDR4 now, I'm wondering about getting a new mother board and switching to DDR4 instead.

Thank you


----------



## Ron Newman (Jun 19, 2021)

I just tried 6 8Gb sticks (DDR3) in this motherboard, P6X58D-E, i7 CPU, and I can confirm that both the BIOS and Windows 10 report 48 Gb available! Yay!


----------

